# Nocturnal Memorial



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Last week I found Nocturnal on the floor of the terrarium twice, this is very unusual for her, I only see her on the floor when she is hunting crickets, so I got the hospital tank out and left her for a couple of days. She was eating fine and I noticed a bit of skin in the water dish the same day. So I am thinking she is lethargic due to sloughing. She showed no other signs of anything being wrong. She was a vibrant green, nice and plump as she should be. So back in the terrarium she went.

I got home last night and she was on the floor again, I noticed that one leg was extended, and I picked her right back up and into the hospital tank she went, obviously this was not a sloughing problem. 

As I tried to do an examination to see if there was anything that I missed, her legs sprang out and my baby took her last breaths.

I have no idea what this could have been. There was no visual sign of an illness, her skin looked great, there was no fungal growths, she was not bloated or emaciated. But there it is. Out of no where, and she is gone now. 

I remember the day that I got her, she was being taken out of the tank by the LPS guy and she booked it! Gone, into the shadows to escape, like she had been planning it and just waiting for her chance. She seemed to be throwing a fit inside the bag when I took her home bounding from one side to the other trying to climb the slippery sides. She was always the one to wake up first and start hopping from branch to branch. I would look into the terrarium to find her and she would be on the glass right in front of my face! Right there, just sitting, and I would completely miss her. I think Marus Dagon is sad about it, she used to always sleep next to him on the glass next to the vine, and now he hides behind the log to sleep. She brought a lot of joy to me any my son and we miss her dearly. 

I love you Nocturnal, keep Tetsu and Yashimaru company on that lily pad.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your African dwarf frog.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Thank you, I have had a few ADF in my day, Nocturnal was a White Lips Tree frog. But thank you for your condolences.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Nocturnal.


----------

